# How long can i leave Zinsser 1-2-3 primer on walls?



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello.. i would like to know how long can primer stay on walls without painting over? Will it affect the results if it's sit for too long?:huh:

I primed the walls with the water base primer on sunday but i've been working and havent had a time to paint over until tomorrow thursday, will i have the same results or will it be already too late and the primer is already cured and wont look as well?.:huh:


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You will be fine.


----------



## LynniieRockz (Oct 9, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> You will be fine.


Thank you by the way, i live in wisconsin so it is cold right now, im painting my bedroom and the temperatures are about during the day 49 or 52 and at night it goes down to 30's is it still ok to paint or will it cause the paint to peel or bubble?

Should i leave the heater on?.

Im using sherwin williams Duration latex paint


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As long as the room is above 50 you will be OK and the primer would be good for 30 days if need be. Sooner would be better.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> As long as the room is above 50 you will be OK and the primer would be good for 30 days if need be. Sooner would be better.


Is 30 days a real "drop dead" time for primer? I've got a partially finished project in the shop I primed with seal coat (it's pine) about 3 months ago. Do I need to reprime it?:huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Is 30 days a real "drop dead" time for primer? I've got a partially finished project in the shop I primed with seal coat (it's pine) about 3 months ago. Do I need to reprime it?:huh:


 
Ahhh, tough one. I would guess if it has been protected from the weather you would be OK, but, hey, I just don't know:huh: Maybe Mr. Joe will poke his ugly maw in here and let us know.:laughing:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Ahhh, tough one. I would guess if it has been protected from the weather you would be OK, but, hey, I just don't know:huh: Maybe Mr. Joe will poke his ugly maw in here and let us know.:laughing:


 
Just been stacked on a shelf. Hadn't occurred to me that primer needed to be topcoated within a specific time frame:huh:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

OK you MR sciences out there- If painting a latex on latex is considered no problem adhesion wise ( unless it's real high sheen and hard) , why would painting over an acrylic primer be any different?

I can see particularly exterior- where the primer wasn't really formulated to withstand the elements for any long period of time, but how about inside?

Sometimes I wish we had a chemist from Zinsser around...

By the way- Used Z's Smart Prime to hold back a nic room today- and I was impressed. Liking that primer.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Is 30 days a real "drop dead" time for primer? I've got a partially finished project in the shop I primed with seal coat (it's pine) about 3 months ago. Do I need to reprime it?:huh:


John, what do you mean by "seal coat"? If you're talking about the Zinsser product by that name it's not primer, it's a light cut of shellac used as a sanding sealer. Recoat time on that is probably about the same as the half life of plutonium. Nothing to worry about.:thumbsup:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> John, what do you mean by "seal coat"? If you're talking about the Zinsser product by that name it's not primer, it's a light cut of shellac used as a sanding sealer. Recoat time on that is probably about the same as the half life of plutonium. Nothing to worry about.:thumbsup:


That's the stuff - Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> OK you MR sciences out there- If painting a latex on latex is considered no problem adhesion wise ( unless it's real high sheen and hard) , why would painting over an acrylic primer be any different?
> I already said, I don't know
> 
> I can see particularly exterior- where the primer wasn't really formulated to withstand the elements for any long period of time, but how about inside?
> ...


I have not used any yet, I will keep it in mind, thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brush, thanks for the tip on the smart prime. I read the TDS. Looks good. I would suggest that those interested should read the TDS, as it has some finer points about dry times on various substrates,stains. I'm interested in a product that will replace Cover Stain. Not that I don't like it, but it's really, unfortunately, the only thing lately that requires me to carry oil supplies. BTW, my "ugly maw" is as lost as Brushjockey's on that question. There are just some things, some things, where I just believe and do as I'm told, lol. Topcoating over primers within a given time is one of them. For pros though, that's a situation rarely encountered.


----------

